# Twins vs Yanks



## Yanks20 (Oct 4, 2004)

Scored 2 tickets to tomorrow's ALDS opener!   Very good seats, just behind first base dugout in the 10th row, damm its good to have friends who owe you favors. already trying to get tickets to the second game as well...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 4, 2004)

Nice!  

Twinkies will be lucky to see a game four.


----------



## Du (Oct 4, 2004)

Damn man, nice. 

"What can I say? I tip my hat and call the Yankees my daddy."    I hope they ...         disappear and never come back. I would  rather like to face any other team right   now."                                                         
      -Pedro Martinez


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 4, 2004)

i'm actually glad they are playing the twins. the angels have some much momentum and have given the yanks problems in the short series. guess the best luck the sox can hope for is that they spent most of their energy just getting to the dance that they are already spent...

yeah, it definately comes in handy this time of year to have powerful friends, especially those who don't really like to go to the games.


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 4, 2004)

IAB, I think between Santana and Radke,
one of them is good for at least one TWINS win


----------



## solid10 (Oct 4, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> Scored 2 tickets to tomorrow's ALDS opener!  Very good seats, just behind first base dugout in the 10th row, damm its good to have friends who owe you favors. already trying to get tickets to the second game as well...


Why don't you carry a cardboard sign with your name on it or Ironmagazine.com.
Or better yet, get wear a rainbow afro so that we can identify you.m


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 4, 2004)

Go Twins!


----------



## solid10 (Oct 4, 2004)

Go Angels!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 4, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> Go Angels!


----------



## solid10 (Oct 4, 2004)

.





			
				solid10 said:
			
		

> Go Angels!


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Go Twins!!!!


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 5, 2004)

yanks in 4 & angels in 4, sorry but sox are not gonna make the main dance floor this year


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 5, 2004)

Yanks in 4.  Sucks in 5.  Baseball needs this match up.....fuck baseball, I need this match up.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 5, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yanks in 4.  Sucks in 5.  Baseball needs this match up.....fuck baseball, I need this match up.



MLB ratings will be through the friggin roof if these two teams meet again in the ALCS.  I think whoever makes it to the WS though is going to have a VERY hard time beating the Cardinals.

I think the Angels match up well with the Sox, but the Sox get the edge in starting pitching and I think that will be the difference.  Sox in four.


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 5, 2004)

you gotta remember all the angels are looking for is 5-6 innings from their starting pitching to get to the bullpen. the sox i don't feel have that luxury.

look at me analyzing this matchup when the yanks are having all kinds of problems after game 2 starter Lieber. we don't know if it is gonna be el duque or Brown and probably won't until the night before. if el duque can go he will


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 5, 2004)

Watch it be Twins vs. Angels in the ALCS, after all our talk.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Watch it be Twins vs. Angels in the ALCS, after all our talk.


It's a definite possibility.  I was going to say how amazing and pathetic it is, how all you Yankee fans are discarding the Twins as easy pickings.

The Twins have twice the rotation that the Yankees have.  It will help.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 5, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It's a definite possibility.  I was going to say how amazing and pathetic it is, how all you Yankee fans are discarding the Twins as easy pickings.
> 
> The Twins have twice the rotation that the Yankees have.  It will help.


So you'd rather it was Sox vs. Twins in ALCS?  How....boring.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So you'd rather it was Sox vs. Twins in ALCS? How....boring.


I'll play the Yankees, all I am saying is that I wouldn't be so fast to count the Twins out.

By the way, 3-0 Red Sox.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 5, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'll play the Yankees, all I am saying is that I wouldn't be so fast to count the Twins out.
> 
> By the way, 3-0 Red Sox.



8-1 baby!


----------



## solid10 (Oct 5, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It's a definite possibility. I was going to say how amazing and pathetic it is, how all you Yankee fans are discarding the Twins as easy pickings.
> 
> The Twins have twice the rotation that the Yankees have. It will help.


The yanks swept the Twins the last time they met.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 5, 2004)

My prediction for these games.
Yankees over the twins
Bosox over the angels
Cardinals over the dodgers
Houston over the Braves


----------



## solid10 (Oct 5, 2004)

Any bets?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> Any bets?


I'll bet you 2 pounds of protein powder that the Yankees don't make it past the first round.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 5, 2004)

You have got to be kidding me!
OK..the bet is on. There is no way the Yanks can lose...or can they?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> You have got to be kidding me!
> OK..the bet is on. There is no way the Yanks can lose...or can they?


2-0 Twins, keep shaking.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 5, 2004)

Dammit, score them in!


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 5, 2004)

anybody hear that dude sing during 7th inning stretch, dam he sounded like an ogre.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 5, 2004)

Now we make our move.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm...what brand of protein did you say?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2004)

Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Protein.. haha..


----------



## solid10 (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh boy......


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> Oh boy......


Game, Set...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 6, 2004)

We shall see....


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> We shall see....


No match yet, I don't think its over whatsoever.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 6, 2004)

That move by Gardenhire was the single worst managerial move of his career right there, and I am guaranteeing the Twins will be bounced in the first round because of it. 

Congratulation Yankee Fans.


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah, nathan will probably not be too strong if he has to come back in game 3. i cannot really blame him that much, nathan was still throwing hard and his two options in the bullpen were not good. romero has been lit up by the yanks that last 3 times he pitched and i'm sure crain (with all of 27 innings in the bigs) wouldv'e felt the pressure. hell gardenhire was going for the jugular and you cannot blame him for that (2-0 series lead heading home, he couldv'e rested nathan and not even pitched him in game 3, which i also feel is gonna happen as well now that he threw some like 55 pitches in 3 innings work)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 7, 2004)

Like Yanks20 said, putting him back out there for the 12th was better than the other options Gardenhire had.  Unfortunately, Gardenhire asked one of his best players to do just a little too much.

Still a great game.  That's why I love playoff baseball.  Of course, it would have been nicer if the outcome was different.


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 7, 2004)

i'm just wondering how much nathan will have possibly for game 3. this whole year he appeared in 73 games and only pitched a total of 70.1 innings. he was mainly used for only one inning at a time and sometimes less. 

i'm also glad that a-rod showed up for this game. he is now 6-10 in the series and looks like a totally different player when he steps up to the plate. almost like when donnie baseball carried the team in the 95 series against the mariners. its funny though how last night you just knew that they were not going to go quietly and jeter got them off to a good start with the bomb he hit to dead center. sheff's homer was almost like he willed it, in that you knew he was finally gonna get a pitch to hit hard and that damm ball was in the left field seat in about 2 seconds. 

at the end of the game it looked like the wind was taken out of their sails once again as they couldn't believe the yanks came back and won it. even though this game shouldn't have even gone into extra innings. mo didn't have enough time to warm up and it showed in his first inning of relief, he seemed really stiff.

on another note, it looks like francona learned his lesson by pulling pedro after the 7th inning and 114 pitches. i think they need to go more the route of 100 pitches with pedro no matter how deep he is into the game as his performance falls off greatly after that amount of pitches. hopefully the angels can take at least the next game to extend it to 4 games and if they do, does schilling come on for game for to nail it down?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 7, 2004)

I am not sure what the Sox plans are for a game four.  Curt Schilling has said he'll be ready to pitch game four, but right now Wakefield is the scheduled starter.  Hopefully we won't find out either way.  

So Yanks, how do you feel about Kevin Brown pitching game four?


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 7, 2004)

first off, schilling in game 4 (possibly) means he woudn't be ready for a game 1 start in the ALCS limiting to possibly only 1 start in the series.

about Brown, i have my ups and downs about him starting. if he can suck it up and not complain about his back i'm actually thinking he may be very affective if his control is on. on the other hand he hasn't pitched much lately so obviously that goes to his control issues. if the splitter is working he will be fine but if he is to amped his pitches will be up in the zone just asking to be smacked.

i think though the yanks lineup is just starting to get on a roll and it wouldn't surprise me if they start putting up some good numbers especially in the power department and the Jeter, A-Rod & Sheff all seem to be in sink and don't forget about Matsui as he is the quietest 100rbi man in baseball.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 7, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> That move by Gardenhire was the single worst managerial move of his career right there,



He's just auditioning for the Red Sox managerial job.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 7, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> So Yanks, how do you feel about Kevin Brown pitching game four?



I'd rather see him out there rather than Vasquez.  Of course, a healthy El Duque would be better.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 7, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> So Yanks, how do you feel about Kevin Brown pitching game four?


I think I'm gonna be sick...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 7, 2004)

Well the Yanks are facing the #3 and 4 Twins pitchers, so I don't think it makes a difference who piches for you since you're probably going to put up double digits in runs.


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 7, 2004)

if the yanks win game 3 your can be sure that Santana will go on 3 days rest in order to hopefully force a game 5 situation. hell i think no matter what happens they will have to face Santana on short rest (even though he has never done it before).

sox are in a much more comfortable position at this point i must say!


----------



## maddog1 (Oct 7, 2004)

Minnesota's in the driver's seat against Brown who came off the shakiest start of his career.  I'd look for Min to win game 3, lose game 4 and use Santana in game 5 to seal the deal (as long as it's not cold again in the Bronx).


----------



## solid10 (Oct 7, 2004)

I think its going to be a high scoring game.
I agree with Yanks20, they bullpen is just not deep enough.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 7, 2004)

maddog1 said:
			
		

> Minnesota's in the driver's seat against Brown who came off the shakiest start of his career.  I'd look for Min to win game 3, lose game 4 and use Santana in game 5 to seal the deal (as long as it's not cold again in the Bronx).


Hopefully they pull Brown before it gets out of hand.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 7, 2004)

"Matsui as he is the quietest 100rbi man in baseball."
I love seeing this guy play, he's such a smart player. He knows what field to hit the ball to, he takes the pitcher deep in the count. Just good fundamentals.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 7, 2004)

i'll just be glad when they stop playing football on clay


----------



## solid10 (Oct 7, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'll bet you 2 pounds of protein powder that the Yankees don't make it past the first round.


 I forgot to say that if I the Yankees win the series you have to say hi daddy ( like pedro)  to me anytime you see me on the boards.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 8, 2004)

I heard a rumor that Kevin Brown will not be pitching tonight because of a sore back, and that Javier Vasquez will pitch instead.  Any truth to this _rumor_?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 8, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> I forgot to say that if I the Yankees win the series you have to say hi daddy ( like pedro) to me anytime you see me on the boards.


Oh hell no.  I could care less about the Twins and Yankees.  Now that a sweep isn't a priority, I want them to beat up on eachother as much as possible.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 8, 2004)

OK, how about if I win you go around wearing a Yankee shirt with Jeter written on the front and Boston sucks on the back?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 8, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> OK, how about if I win you go around wearing a Yankee shirt with Jeter written on the front and Boston sucks on back?


How about you give me a nice blow job regardless?


----------



## solid10 (Oct 9, 2004)

A little sensative are we.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 9, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> A little sensative are we.


Not really, I just like living and frankly if I ever had to do what you proposed I would kill myself.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 9, 2004)

In all honesty, looking at these games I see the yankees having a hard time beating boston. The boston rotation is just better. You have Shilling, Martinez and wakefield.
Right now all the twins have is Santana and he has the yanks under control.
Javier is getting rocked as we speak.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 9, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'll bet you 2 pounds of protein powder that the Yankees don't make it past the first round.


Where do you want the Jeter shirt to be mailed to?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> In all honesty, looking at these games I see the yankees having a hard time beating boston. The boston rotation is just better. You have Shilling, Martinez and wakefield.
> Right now all the twins have is Santana and he has the yanks under control.
> Javier is getting rocked as we speak.


What about Arroyo man?  He'd be the game 1 starter for the Yankees.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> Where do you want the Jeter shirt to be mailed to?


hey, I guaranteed you the Yankees would win the series after that move by Gardenhire.  I would have bet my life.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 10, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> What about Arroyo man? He'd be the game 1 starter for the Yankees.


He's not that good.


----------

